# windows 8 recovery disk only 250 MB ??



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

as an experiment to recovery disk for windows 8 installation I made recovery disk with usb drive. it asked for a drive atleast 250 mb size.
after it said ready I find only a few files and boot folder.
what can it recover ? if I boot from the recovery usb stick will it format my hdd ?? 
can I try what it will do?
if it will not wait for our input and does an automatic recovery I don't want to try it.
some guidance needed.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Usually it asks for a drive 16GB or on a HP 32GB 
I would not expect 250mb to be a recovery drive

on windows 10 (preview) then its 8GB drive


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

i tried the same i windows 8.1. it asked for a drive with 1.5 Gb capacity.
still my system is about 31 Gb used. what is the way to mae a back up of the windows 8.1 installed system ? 
my laptop is toshiba satellite


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can try a third party app like Easeus Todo Backup.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Are you making a backup of the data 
OR 
a recovery Disk to put the PC backto factory condition 

If you just want to put back to factory condition on windows 8/8.1
in control panel
search bar - top right 
type 
Create recovery 
and you will see the option to make a recovery drive 

Did the PC originally come with windows 8 or 8.1 
Whats the make and model of the PC


----------

